# Can I do this in Lightroom CC (v1.0)?



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2017)

*Operating System:* MacOS 10.13
*Lightroom Version:*  LRCC1.0
*Question or Description of Problem:*There are a some of things that I would like to do to imported images in Lightroom CC.   Some things like adding labels on import look to be beyond the scope of LRCC. 

I would like to assign new imported images to an album like you can assign to a collection when I'm importing via Lightroom Classic.  Or using the autoAdd function on an iPhone/iPad or Android device. Is this possible?  If so, I haven't figured out how.
Can any Metadata be updates in Lightroom CC?  I would like to Add Titles and Captions 
How do I add keywords?  I can add keywords on my iPhone, but I can't figure out how to do that with Lightroom CC.
How do you view an image's metadata?  How can I see what keywords are assigned to an image?
Is there anyway to assign keywords on import?  
I'm beginning to think the Lightroom CC has less functionality than the other Lightroom Mobile apps on devices with less power that a computer or laptop.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 24, 2017)

This reminds me of version 1 of Lr Mobile.  I was really excited by the potential, then the realisation of the most basic usability elements missing. The really disappointing thing was how long it took to get the rating feature.  Hopefully, for this app the timetable will not be as drawn out.

Thanks for exploring these real world scenarios.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I would like to assign new imported images to an album like you can assign to a collection when I'm importing via Lightroom Classic. Or using the autoAdd function on an iPhone/iPad or Android device. Is this possible? If so, I haven't figured out how.


At the top of the import dialog, exactly in the middle, you can select an album.



clee01l said:


> Can any Metadata be updates in Lightroom CC? I would like to Add Titles and Captions


After you imported the photos you can by clicking the 'i' at the bottom right corner. I don't think you can do that on import for the whole batch.



clee01l said:


> How do I add keywords? I can add keywords on my iPhone, but I can't figure out how to do that with Lightroom CC.


Press the label icon at the bottom right corner.



clee01l said:


> How do you view an image's metadata? How can I see what keywords are assigned to an image?


Same as above. Keywords are the label icon, metadata are the 'i' icon.



clee01l said:


> Is there anyway to assign keywords on import?


I don't think you can.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 24, 2017)

Cletus, just be aware (if not already) that some metadata additions/changes (e.g. Titles, Captions, Copyright) will sync bi-directionally between Classic and LRCC, other stuff (Keywords, Location data) will not.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> At the top of the import dialog, exactly in the middle, you can select an album.


My choices in the dropdown are "New" and "None" None of the albums that are showing in my LRCC Album list are present.



JohanElzenga said:


> After you imported the photos you can by clicking the 'i' at the bottom right corner. I don't think you can do that on import for the whole batch.


Thanks for pointing this out.  On a large screen, this becomes a remote area. I'm used to having menu items that tie to icons and vice versa. Wandering all over the screen clicking on grey on grey things to see what they do is not my idea and intuitive design.    Wonder if this app would pass the requirements for visually impared?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Cletus, just be aware (if not already) that some metadata additions/changes (e.g. Titles, Captions, Copyright) will sync bi-directionally between Classic and LRCC, other stuff (Keywords, Location data) will not.


A flat keyword hierarchy is not as practical as a structured controlled vocabulary.  And I can understand that until that happens in LRCC, LRCC keywords there are not very useful outside of LRCC


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

clee01l said:


> My choices in the dropdown are "New" and "None" None of the albums that are showing in my LRCC Album list are present.


That's strange. I see all my albums.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That's strange. I see all my albums.
> 
> View attachment 9989


So far LRCC has only sync'd 900 of 17,000 images that were migrated. My album list only shows the one Album created before the migration.    That could explain why I don't see other albums in the drop down but I should see at least the one album.


----------

